
A Tesla in Every Garage? Not So Fast - sohkamyung
http://spectrum.ieee.org/transportation/advanced-cars/a-tesla-in-every-garage-not-so-fast
======
hliyan
Article says: "Some Nissan Leaf owners, for instance, were dismayed to learn
that driving their cars a lot caused the battery capacity to decline far more
rapidly than they expected." and quotes a 2012 article about the 2011 model,
without any indication of how this has changed with subsequent models.
Disclaimer: I just purchased a 2014 Nissan Leaf.

~~~
rdudek
I'm willing to bet it's heat related. Nothing destroys battery life quicker
than heat.

------
apsec112
"The only major automaker thus far to bet big on hybrids is Toyota."

Err....

"German luxury car giant Bayerische Motoren Werke AG or BMW Group (BAMXY,
BAMXF, BMW.L) is looking to go all-electric over the next 10 years due to the
upcoming stricter carbon emission laws. Virtually every BMW model would be
converted to electric drivetrains, including range-extending engines and plug-
in hybrids." \-
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150807061311/http://www.nasdaq...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150807061311/http://www.nasdaq.com/article/bmw-
all-models-electric-within-decade-20150629-00597)

~~~
tristanj
That quote is out of context. From the article structure, the author is
talking about the year 2004 where the only major automaker making hybrids was
Toyota. It makes sense if you read the earlier section and the rest of the
paragraph.

Normally the editor is supposed to fix confusing sections like this but that
didn't happen here.

~~~
mdellabitta
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_Insight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_Insight)

------
ZeroGravitas
This seems to be a contrarian hit-piece with little logic to hold its
arguments together, just a series of stabs at Tesla.

------
kriro
"""It was as a direct response to this fiasco that Silicon Valley engineers
Martin Eberhard and Marc Tarpenning founded Tesla Motors in 2003."""

What about Musk, Straubel and Wright? Wasn't this settled in court (Eberhard
withdrew)?

~~~
rgbrenner
no.. the article is right: [http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-the-origin-
story-2014-1...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-the-origin-
story-2014-10)

those two were best friends and worked on tesla for quite a while before
Wright (their neighbor) joined the company as VP, and quit shortly after to
start his own company WrightSpeed.

Musk came along about a year after to lead the series A. Straubel was actually
working on his own startup called Volacom when Tesla was founded.. Musk
brought him on board later the same year.

